

How to get Spotify in North America - robee
http://robotandgunshot.com/post/3237939579/spotify

======
chesspro
For those of you that have a VPS in Europe, you can also do this via ssh
tunneling. (see lowendbox.com for European servers, all around or under
$5/month)

I have a server in London which serves as a dev box & proxy/ssh tunneling.

If you need help setting up ssh tunnels, I made a quick guide here
<http://public.dwang.org/ssh>. Of course, for the guides I made swap the given
server name and usernames with yours.

